# onglets safari et iCloud



## GuillaumH (21 Février 2019)

Bonjour, 
j'avais accumulé pas mal d'onglets ouverts sur safari côté ios
J'ai profité de iCloud pour les ouvrir dans safari sur mon macbook et faire le tri plus facilement.
Malheureusement, sans le vouloir, j'ai cliqué sur la croix, qui a fermé instantanément tous mes onglets ouverts sur l'iphone ! Aucune demande de confirmation..
Y a t il un moyen de restaurer la dernière session sur iOS ?
Si on maintient le "+" sur l'Iphone, pour accéder aux onglets récemment fermés, on ne voit pas ceux fermés depuis le mac.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (21 Février 2019)

Bonjour, 
Quelle croix sur l’iPhone ?


----------



## GuillaumH (21 Février 2019)

Je copie l'aide d'apple pour que ce soit plus clair :

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/safari/sfri40726/mac

*Fermer une page web ouverte sur un autre appareil*

Dans l’app Safari sur votre Mac, cliquez sur le bouton Afficher tous les onglets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


Placez le pointeur sur une page web figurant dans la liste en dessous de votre appareil, puis cliquez sur le bouton Fermer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qui apparaît à droite.

Le problème, c'est qu'il y a le même croix tout en haut de la liste qui ferme tous les onglets de l'iphone. J'ai cliquéé dessus sans faire exprès et je cherche un moyen de revenir en arrière !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (22 Février 2019)

D’abord tu as l’historique sur Mac qui liste les dernières pages ouvertes.
Sur IOS en cliquant sur les 2  petits carrés entrelacés, tu peux aussi retrouver les pages ouvertes.


----------



## GuillaumH (22 Février 2019)

Mon problème n'est pas là. j'ai ouvert safari sur mac, j'ai bien vu les onglets de l'aphone ouverts. J'ai commencer à les ouvrir sur mac. 
Ce qu'il faut savoir, c'est qu'il est aussi possible de les fermer individuellement depuis le mac. Et tout en haut de la liste, il y a aussi une croix qui permet de les fermer tous d'un seul coup. C'est ce que j'ai fait par erreur. Et c'est ça que je voudrais rattraper


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (22 Février 2019)

Je ne comprends pas. Ton historique permet de re ouvrir les sites donc les onglets


----------



## GuillaumH (24 Février 2019)

Parce qu’ils s’agit de plusieurs dizaines d'onglets ouverts sur plusieurs mois. Et dans mon historique, ce serait chercher une aiguille dans une botte de foin...


----------

